# Vì sao Xuyên tâm liên P/H được hàng triệu gia đình Việt tin dùng trong mùa dịch?



## minhchau (1/4/22)

Các mom có thể cho em hỏi vì sao Xuyên tâm liên P/H được hàng triệu gia đình Việt tin dùng trong mùa dịch này đc không ạ? ôi đi đâu cũng thấy mọi người truyền tai nhau dùng loại này không á. Có phải tpbvsk này hỗ trợ tốt cho quá trình điều trị covid-19 không vậy ạ? Mom nào dùng rồi feedback giùm em đc ko ạ?


----------



## Lam Thien Anh Thy (1/4/22)

Mình cũng quan tâm ạ
Có loại gì giúp tăng cường sức khỏe mùa dịch này cho cả gia đình các mom ơi?
Nhà có người lớn nhiều bệnh nền và trẻ bé
Em lúc nào cũng lo lắng, đứng ngồi không yên huhu


----------



## Phương Trang (1/4/22)

Xuyên tâm liên P/H có tốt không vậy các chị ??? Em có đọc thành phần thấy gồm cao đặc xuyên tâm liên và bột tỏi. Nếu search thành phần 2 loại này thì đúng là tốt nhỉ. Vậy xuyên tâm liên P/H có thực sự tốt không? Chị nào dùng rồi có thể feedback giùm em được không ạ?


----------



## Nguyễn Thanh Tâm (4/4/22)

Phương Trang nói:


> Xuyên tâm liên P/H có tốt không vậy các chị ??? Em có đọc thành phần thấy gồm cao đặc xuyên tâm liên và bột tỏi. Nếu search thành phần 2 loại này thì đúng là tốt nhỉ. Vậy xuyên tâm liên P/H có thực sự tốt không? Chị nào dùng rồi có thể feedback giùm em được không ạ?


Chắc phải dùng mới biết được chính xác mom ạ
Xuyên tâm liên em thấy cũng có nhiều thương hiệu sản phẩm lắm, chẳng biết như nào nhỉ hic


----------



## minhchau (5/4/22)

Phương Trang nói:


> Xuyên tâm liên P/H có tốt không vậy các chị ??? Em có đọc thành phần thấy gồm cao đặc xuyên tâm liên và bột tỏi. Nếu search thành phần 2 loại này thì đúng là tốt nhỉ. Vậy xuyên tâm liên P/H có thực sự tốt không? Chị nào dùng rồi có thể feedback giùm em được không ạ?


Em thì hỏi vì sao Xuyên tâm liên P/H được hàng triệu gia đình Việt tin dùng trong mùa dịch? thì mom lại hỏi lại hỏi em xuyên tâm liên P/H có tốt không? 
Thôi đợi các mom khác có kinh nghiệm chia sẻ rồi chúng mình cùng tham khảo vậy mom ạ. dịch covid chắc cũng còn chưa hết nên cứ tích lũy kinh nghiệm dần ạ


----------



## ailanguoithuongem2x4x (5/4/22)

loại đó như nào vậy các bác?
có thể cho em xin thêm thông tin được không ạ?
em cũng muốn tìm hiểu loại nào tốt cho cả nhà cùng dùng ạ


----------



## KhuatHaAnh.hn (7/4/22)

ailanguoithuongem2x4x nói:


> loại đó như nào vậy các bác?
> có thể cho em xin thêm thông tin được không ạ?
> em cũng muốn tìm hiểu loại nào tốt cho cả nhà cùng dùng ạ


*Xuyên tâm liên P/H* là loại như  ảnh này  đây mẹ nó  ơi. Xuyên tâm liên có công dụng quá tốt ai cũng biết rồi, chẳng hạn như:
- chống viêm rõ rệt, thuốc làm tăng hoạt động động của bạch cầu và tác động qua hormon vỏ tuyến thượng thận 
- xuyên tâm liên có tác dụng kháng lại vi sinh vật như vi khuẩn, virus, vi nấm, ký sinh trùng
- Xuyên tâm liên có tác dụng hạ nhiệt cơ thể, được dùng trong các trường hợp sốt do bệnh đường hô hấp. 
Ngoài ra còn thêm bột tỏi nữa chứ. 
- Tỏi có vị cay, tính ấm, đi vào hai kinh tì và vị, có tác dụng trong tiêu hóa, hô hấp, giải độc, trừ đờm. 
- Tỏi còn giúp cân bằng nội môi của hệ thống miễn dịch; giúp kích thích sản xuất máu trắng hoạt động như một kẻ giết mầm bệnh tự nhiên. 
- Tỏi cũng giúp tăng cường chức năng của hệ thống miễn dịch. 
Công dụng kết hợp quá tuyệt luôn ạ


----------



## Bé Bông Yêu (7/4/22)

nhiều người dùng thì là ok rồi
mua thôi bác, thuốc thang mình cứ đọc kỹ hướng dẫn sử dụng trước khi dùng là được đấy
lo gì đâu, thời buổi này phải tự lo cho sk người trong gđ mình thôi


----------



## minhchau (7/4/22)

KhuatHaAnh.hn nói:


> *Xuyên tâm liên P/H* là loại như  ảnh này  đây mẹ nó  ơi. Xuyên tâm liên có công dụng quá tốt ai cũng biết rồi, chẳng hạn như:
> - chống viêm rõ rệt, thuốc làm tăng hoạt động động của bạch cầu và tác động qua hormon vỏ tuyến thượng thận
> - xuyên tâm liên có tác dụng kháng lại vi sinh vật như vi khuẩn, virus, vi nấm, ký sinh trùng
> - Xuyên tâm liên có tác dụng hạ nhiệt cơ thể, được dùng trong các trường hợp sốt do bệnh đường hô hấp.
> ...



Mom phân tích chi tiết quá ạ, em cảm ơn nhiều
Không biết liều dùng xuyên tâm liên P/H này như nào thì hợp lý nhỉ mom ơi?


----------



## songngu22 (7/4/22)

ailanguoithuongem2x4x nói:


> loại đó như nào vậy các bác?
> có thể cho em xin thêm thông tin được không ạ?
> em cũng muốn tìm hiểu loại nào tốt cho cả nhà cùng dùng ạ


Đây bồ ơi, vô đây mà đọc tham khảo cho chuẩn nheng Đông dược Phúc Hưng - Thuốc Nam của Người Việt 
Khuyên bồ thiệt lòng, mua về nhà mấy hộp, trữ đó, khi cần thì có xài liền nè
Nhà tui xài hiệu quả quá trời đó á


----------



## minhchau (7/4/22)

songngu22 nói:


> Đây bồ ơi, vô đây mà đọc tham khảo cho chuẩn nheng Đông dược Phúc Hưng - Thuốc Nam của Người Việt
> Khuyên bồ thiệt lòng, mua về nhà mấy hộp, trữ đó, khi cần thì có xài liền nè
> Nhà tui xài hiệu quả quá trời đó á


Mom ơi
Thế mom dùng như nào? uống phòng hay bị F0 thì mới uống hay là sau khi âm tính lại thì mới uống *xuyên tâm liên P/H* này vậy ạ?


----------



## nguyenthibaongoc (7/4/22)

Liên quan tới covid các mẹ có thể cho em hỏi: theo các mẹ có nên tiêm vaccine ngừa covid cho bé 6 tuổi không vậy ạ
Nhà em đang lăn tăn quá ko biết có nên tiêm cho con không nữa
Các mẹ nghĩ sao về vấn đề này ạ? có thể cho em xin ý kiến được ko ạ


----------



## songngu22 (7/4/22)

minhchau nói:


> Mom ơi
> Thế mom dùng như nào? uống phòng hay bị F0 thì mới uống hay là sau khi âm tính lại thì mới uống *xuyên tâm liên P/H* này vậy ạ?


Nhà em hôm bị dính cái là mua xuyên tâm liên P/H về uống ạ
Trộm vía ai cũng khỏe re luôn, triệu chứng nhẹ như cảm cúm thôi ạ
Và hay cái là không ai bị hậu covid hết ạ. Thật sự tuyệt vời luôn. Nên em nghĩ m cứ mua về nhà vài hộp cần thì dùng liền luôn ạ


----------

